# Health insurance for MEU1



## blueparrot (Mar 18, 2012)

Having read some of the threads on this matter, I wonder if someone could clarify.

I am a UK citizen, retired, and 61 years old. I am not yet at the UK's official retirement age and so not yet drawing my state pension.

I will be moving to Cyprus and applying for the MEU1. I understand that you must have local health insurance. I would prefer to pay privately when I need care, but I see this is not possible, right?

I would therefore like to take out the minimum health insurance required to get the MEU1. Roughly how much should this cost? Thank you.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

I will be moving to Cyprus and applying for the MEU1. I understand that you must have local health insurance.
Correct, our Immigration Dept here in the East insist you have both in patient and out patient cover so I would assume it would be the same on the Western side.

I would prefer to pay privately when I need care, but I see this is not possible, right?
Wrong, as you are not receiving a UK state pension you would have to pay the full costs of treatment for all medical care whether its in the state hospital or private hospitals; you pay for the treatment and claim back from your insurance company. The state hospitals are cheaper than private and charge (i think) €15 for a doctors appointment and €30 for a specialist whereas private hospitals charge double this figure, although follow up appointments for the same condition are usually free. We prefer private as you can see a doctor 24/7 and never had to wait more than an hour whereas waiting 4hrs or more in the state hospitals is quite the norm. How the new Cypriot national health system called GESY will change any of this is yet to be seen.

I would therefore like to take out the minimum health insurance required to get the MEU1. Roughly how much should this cost? 
You can get a basic cover which meets all Immigration requirements for €175/person/year from a company called Trust but I expect other companies offer similar cover.


----------



## blueparrot (Mar 18, 2012)

Very helpful. Many thanks.


----------



## MoseleySouls (Jun 10, 2019)

Hi Blueparrot,
Myself and my husband are also looking to apply for the MEU1 in July and are in the same situation as yourself as we will be living on our savings at first. 

We have been looking at health insurance and it is coming up very expensive. 
Would you be able to advise on what company you will be using as we also would need the minimum health insurance to .

Sorry to ask but we are new to the forum so any help and advise would be grateful appreciated.
Thanks for your time.


----------



## blueparrot (Mar 18, 2012)

MoseleySouls, we will not move to Cyprus until the autumn, so we won't look into medical insurance until then. Perhaps others can advise?


----------



## MoseleySouls (Jun 10, 2019)

Hi Blueparrot, 
Thanks for getting back to us , if any body else has any suggestions that would be a great help. 
We were wondering if it’s better to go though a Cypriot insurer maybe ?


----------



## mikensue26 (Jan 6, 2019)

JonandGaynor said:


> I will be moving to Cyprus and applying for the MEU1. I understand that you must have local health insurance.
> Correct, our Immigration Dept here in the East insist you have both in patient and out patient cover so I would assume it would be the same on the Western side.
> 
> I would prefer to pay privately when I need care, but I see this is not possible, right?
> ...


The company called TRUST do they have a web site?


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes, its www.trustcyprusinsurance.co although Trust seem to have offices on every street corner, they act as the agent and the actual policy is called (I think) Immigration and Foreign Visitors Medical Expenses Insurance and costs €175/year/person supplied by www.anytimeinsurance.com. It covers in and out patient insurance and death repatriation and is the one our Immigration Dept. recommended as being all that was necessary for the MEU1 requirements.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

JonandGaynor said:


> Yes, its www.trustcyprusinsurance.co although Trust seem to have offices on every street corner, they act as the agent and the actual policy is called (I think) Immigration and Foreign Visitors Medical Expenses Insurance and costs €175/year/person supplied by www.anytimeinsurance.com. It covers in and out patient insurance and death repatriation and is the one our Immigration Dept. recommended as being all that was necessary for the MEU1 requirements.


Trust should read www.trustcyprusinsurance.com


----------



## MoseleySouls (Jun 10, 2019)

JonandGarnor and mikensue26 Thank you all so much for the information that really is a great help and thanks for taking the time to reply &#55357;&#56397; It’s really kind and very much appreciated ! Will keep you all posted as to how we get on with this .. Thanks again &#55357;&#56396;&#55356;&#57339;


----------

